# 5x5 January 15, 2007



## pjk (Jan 16, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) R' L u' F2 l' L2 d U2 L' f' R F B u l2 U b F' R2 U' L' U' d' l' u U' R' l F' U2 d2 L F2 L U2 B b r' b2 F2 L b U' D F' L2 f l U' L' d2 b L2 R' d2 l2 b l2 b L2
2) l2 D' B F2 d' r2 R' B2 l D d2 f2 R' U2 d f2 R2 u r b D' U' b2 R2 L' d2 u2 B' b r2 R2 B L2 R f b L2 l2 b l' L d' R b R F2 l d' B' f d' B' F2 l u' d2 R' d2 r b
3) u2 l2 B' l b l' D' F' l' B' l' b2 B l u' b2 r' d2 u' r' U r' D b B' r f' d2 R' b d2 U' F b U D2 b f2 D d l d' f' U d r2 l2 b U L2 F2 r B D U R2 u2 R' r2 D
4) F' B2 r d' F' b u U' F b2 U R' B u' d' b2 d2 D' b2 l2 R B u' d' l' d2 l2 r' f r D U2 l2 u2 B2 R U B2 u' U2 R' U D l' d' B2 r R f' B2 d B2 f' D2 l' d' F' R b U'
5) l2 b F' d' b f2 U2 L D d' f2 D' l2 U2 l2 L D' L2 B R' F' f L D r2 U B' b l2 F l' D l F f r2 f F U' l r U2 B' U f2 b U2 L f2 d D2 r l2 D' U F2 u' R r' b2


----------

